# Soaps from my Gothic Vampire Collection



## kallista (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are my a few of my Gothic Vampire Collection soaps


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG !!!

Those are too, too cute for words. I love the little skulls.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 13, 2008)

Love em'!


----------



## pinkduchon (Oct 14, 2008)

WOW!!


----------



## HeatherSage (Oct 14, 2008)

Those  stole my heart.  Great work!!


----------



## MsDee (Oct 14, 2008)

Too Cute!!


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoooooooooky Cute!


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 16, 2008)

Great stuff I thought your mountain man soap looked familiar in the chat room! LOL


----------



## digit (Oct 16, 2008)

Spooky...........   

Digit


----------



## Annmarie0407 (Oct 18, 2008)

OH MY..........I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!


----------



## kallista (Oct 18, 2008)

hey..  Pepper nice to see you here lol
and i have to say  i Loveeeeeeeeeeeeee your products....


----------



## starduster (Oct 20, 2008)

*Things that go bump in the night*

:arrow: Grostecquily gorgeous.
They are some wild soaps.
The effort to get the little skulls just the right colour must have been quite something.
Any bloody hands coming out of the ground and other such delights.
You will make the Vampires Guild very proud of you.
 :idea:  :!:


----------



## kallista (Oct 20, 2008)

I have bloody brains, but to be honest i am scared to use the mold lol


----------



## kallista (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## kallista (Oct 27, 2008)

i dont like this, i think the back ground is to busy and you need to hunt for the soaps....

back to the drawing board on this one for sure


----------



## starduster (Oct 27, 2008)

*Wow*

Thats wilde.


----------



## kallista (Oct 27, 2008)

and ugly lol

i will work on it for sure, funny how it might look ok, then after posting it sucks lol


----------



## kallista (Oct 27, 2008)

maybe this is way better???







[/img]


----------

